# Rookie mistake



## srwal55 (Jun 12, 2017)

_Maid a rookie mistake and forgot to unhook the 7 way plug from my truck 
If anyone knows we're the purple wire and the orange with black strip wire hook to in the 7 way from my 2016 hideout 308bhds i have all the normal colors together (red blue green white brown ) have black from the 7 way plug and purple and orange with black from the camper_


----------



## C Nash (Jun 12, 2017)

May get help here http://www.listatrailer.com/help/7wire.html.  Also goggle diagrams for 7 wire trailer and you will find for different make trucks


----------



## srwal55 (Jun 13, 2017)

Thank for the reply but i am trying to find out were the 2 wires from the rv go a purple and orange with black strip
i have called Keystone but thay will not tell us  Thanks agen


----------



## C Nash (Jun 13, 2017)

Check each wire with a VOM to see if either go to ground or either is positive.  A positive would tell me it is to battery and used as charging while towing.  If neither then I would apply voltage to them to see what comes on.  Then go to tow and check all seven to find matching. When in doubt and not confortable using VOM with electrical problem take to a qualified Tech.  Can do a lot of damage if you not careful.


----------



## srwal55 (Jun 13, 2017)

Ok Thanks i will check them all


----------

